# Elderly gravida



## Samah007

Does anyone else find this term absolutely hilarious? Every time I see it on my paperwork at the doctor I laugh. :haha:


----------



## Maple Leaf

Mine says 'advanced maternal age' which equates to the same thing - yours sounds much classier! And yes, I do laugh...I'm 38 FFS.....and have so far had a text book pregnancy. Lol


----------



## Samah007

I had to Google "elderly gravida." My husband found it absolutely hilarious too. It does sound classy, right? :)


----------

